# Time needed between urea and harvest



## Leeroy (Aug 19, 2013)

OG stand fertilized with 23 lbs N/acre close to 3 weeks after first cutting. Even though it's a fairly light rate my big concern is animals getting excess nitrates. A nice steady rain right as I finished, and more steady rain since. This will be small squares.
Please let me know what you all think.
Thanks,Lee


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

You didn't mention the interval between fertilizing and cutting, but regardless there likely will not be a problem. Rain washes the urea into the soil where it must be converted to ammonium (NH4+) by bacteria. Some of the nitrogen in the ammonia form can be taken directly into the plant. Ammonia in the soil is then converted into nitrate by another type of bacteria. This process can take a week.


----------

